# Looking for a comic



## FriskeCrisps (Jan 13, 2018)

I remember seeing like a 2-3 page comic a few years ago but can't seem to find it anymore.  It was about two furry characters at school.  The one character tells the other that his shoe his untied so the other character goes to tie his shoe.  The one character gets a smile on his face and unzips his pants.  While the other character finishes tying his shoe, he looks up to see his friend's dick pop him in the face.


----------

